# Weird toenail thing--picture



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

wow, surprised no one has any idea?


----------



## Bobby Bear (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi.If its still red and and swollen around the base of the nail,then quite likely a nail bed infection.My dog has just recovered from one,and was on antibiotics for 2 weeks.Its very important to keep it dry...no licking!!, as bacteria thrive in a moist enviroment.
If not he may have just damaged the nail.
Hope this helps


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

*Bad ideas...*

Whenever I see or hear of a dog with a problem or health issue, I always think the worst first... then work towards the good stuff from there. So...when I see a black poodle with a nail issue, the first thing I think of is:
squamous cell carcinoma.

When I see any other poodle with a nail issue the first think I think of is:

symmetrical lupoid onychodystrophy

Symmetrical Lupoid Onychodystrophy

Fingers crossed that is nothing more than an injury.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I've heard its very important to keep black dogs toes clean shaved because of identifying what Yadda has mentioned. Apparently its more common in the darker dogs. I would check with the vet. 

Good luck with this


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

oh lord, now it's something else. Will I ever get a break. sigh. Honestly...I have never in my life had a dog at the vet as much as this one. $65 for an office visit PLUS all the tests, usually another $200-300 out the door by the time we're done. 

Thanks folks.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fozziesmom:

I would take her ASAP to your vet to check for SCC (Sqaumous Cell Carcinoma) toe cancer. 

Your dog will have to have her foot x-rayed to make a diagnosis and see in such case she does have SCC of the toe, that it is immediately amputated and margins cleaned. 

It is very important to also find out via x-rays if indeed it is cancer how far gone into the limb it has spread if at all.

My good friend Lynn Wilkes runs and is responsible for the Toe Cancer Registry in N. America and she gathers information ofcourse with the breeder or owner's consent in such case the dog does have toe cancer to enter that dog in the Toe Cancer Registry . This information will enable to give breeders more information about dogs that are either affected by this type of cancer or produced it in their progeny.

If you want/need more information, I would very much suggest you contact Lynn Wilkes, she is a wealth of information on this condition and has helped many breeders/owners who have dogs with this condition.

Lynn Wilkes *[email protected]*

She is one who will be more than qualified to give you information about your dog's condition. 

Best of luck and hope it is not SCC.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

I'm fairly certain it won't be cancer. he shows no sign of pain, limping, favoring, or licking at the area. there is no raised node I can see or feel, no bleeding. I've been watching for a week. 

That said, a fungal or yeast infection of the nail, which is waht it looks like to me, can be a symptom of an underlying disorder so I'll have him looked at.

Sorry about my earlier temper tantrum. My cat has also needed a LOT of vet work lately so I've been feeling sorry for myself financially. But we'll be fine. at least I can afford this.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Fozziesmom:

Pls. no need to apologise, I get this way and overly frantic when I have a problem with one of my dogs as well, it is not only the finances which get squeezed but the worries that come along with it. So your outpour was not a temper tantrum in the least, it was a normal reaction to your dog's current condition. 

You should only see what I act like when I am faced with a potentially serious situation with a dog I own. I am no better than you and admit at times worse 

We love our dogs and so we react to things which happen to them that is all you did.

I trully hope this isnt SCC, and that you will be giving us good news after your vet visit.

Holding my fingers crossed.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

we have an appt on Wednesday. will keep you all posted. thank you again. good to know when it's time to go in and when not to. There have been a couple times when the forum has advised no vet needed so in the end it all evens out.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Dear* FozziesMom*: I just saw this posting and I am typing as fast as my fingers possibly can. There's been such a slew of poodle worries lately, all of which thankfully seemed to have turned out well; we'll accept nothing less for Fozzie! That poor little fellow has had more than enough of his share of struggles,_ you too! _

I'm glad you're able to get in to see the vet mid-week. I hope you walk out of that appointment feeling less concerned and with your wallet not all that much lighter. I'm glad Fozzie isn't feeling uncomfortable or fussing with that toe. It's incredible how many parts of a poodle can become worrisome! I hope your kitty is doing better also. Hang in there, I'm thinking Wednesday is going to be a good news day. Got my fingers crossed for Fozzie, please post again as soon as you know something.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

*ChagallsMom, *you are one of the sweetest people I have ever met. thank you so much for your warm and kind words on Dear Chagall's birthday, too.


----------



## Yaddaluvpoodles (Mar 20, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> oh lord, now it's something else. Will I ever get a break. sigh. Honestly...I have never in my life had a dog at the vet as much as this one. $65 for an office visit PLUS all the tests, usually another $200-300 out the door by the time we're done.
> 
> Thanks folks.


Sorry!!!!! It could be something as simple as an injury, which is just going to heal quickly and get better. 

I wasn't paying attention.. looks like Fozzie's a mini? Is anyone aware of SCC in mini's? I'm thinking it's mainly an issue in standards.

Second of all... Remember I said I always think of the worst... just be glad that you don't live with my imagination. It's capable of creating monsters :alien2:everywhere... whether or not they are really there. So.. deep breath!

When I see posts like yours.. I always debate.. do I answer... or not. For some people, it's better to do a bit of research, so they can ask appropriate questions at the vet.. for others.. it's better just to trust the vet. 

I'm sending Fozzie some healing thoughts.


Believe me... I understand about those vet bills!

Good luck!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Yaddaluvpoodles said:


> some people, it's better to do a bit of research, so they can ask appropriate questions at the vet.. for others.. it's better just to trust the vet.


I'm definitely in the *former* camp which is why I come here. Sorry to have an outburst. I sincerely appreciate knowing what questions to ask. Who knew Toe Cancer runs in black poodles? ::scratches head:::

thank you again


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

FozziesMom said:


> oh lord, now it's something else. Will I ever get a break. sigh. Honestly...I have never in my life had a dog at the vet as much as this one. $65 for an office visit PLUS all the tests, usually another $200-300 out the door by the time we're done.
> 
> Thanks folks.


Fozzie's Mom, I just wanted to say that I completely understand this feeling! It's so frustrating when our pets are sick/injured, especially when it's one thing after another... 

I hope Fozzie's nail is OK. It does look rather yucky, poor little man.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I hope you hear good news soon. I read your post and thought your dog banged his paw and if he is not favoring it or licking it there is no problem. I was very surprised to hear of the cancer concern. If Swizzle has anything odd I am going to make sure to post it and get other poodle owner's thoughts. I would not be able to forgive myself if he had something serious wrong and I just assumed it was nothing.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't check in for a few days and then this? I'm so sorry FM. I hope everything will go well and the vet can tell you what's going on with that toe.

Please keep us updated. 

Positive thoughts! Positive thoughts!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Sure hope this nail thing is a simply injury with a simple fix! 
Good luck tomorrow at the vet!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*FozziesMom: *I am sitting here holding my breath to hear news about Fozzie's vet visit. I know there's a three hour time difference between coasts, and maybe you have a late day appointment, but I'll keep checking for news. Meanwhile, I am concentrating on good thoughts with sincerest hopes for a good outcome and an abrupt end to all your worries. Until later...good wishes coming your way!!


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi everyone and sorry for the delay. I had guests for dinner last night and this is the first time i can get online since then. 

So...the good news: there's no indication of Toe Cancer. The vet noted that my groomer should cut Fozzie's nails shorter since it's likely he injured one nail. 

The other things--the vet noted they were a possibility and went so far as to go get her "small animal dermatology" text book to show me the pictures. But she said the clearest indicator of those conditions was having the issue on more than one nail. She could only find one nail that was *slightly* rougher than the others. 

In the meantime she took a sample of the nail to do a fungal culture (will take up to 2 weeks to get the results) and gave me an antibacterial/antifungal topical product to use on the toe 2x per day for 10 days, followed by 2x per week. She also cut his toe nails way way back. 

That's where we are. I guess it's good news in that it's not cancer. Will post once I have more information. Thank you for your kind words and prayers. 

Hugs,

FM


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

FozziesMom:

I have been thinking about you and your girl... I was so happy and relieved for both of you to read that it is not thank God cancer and a mere injury which antibiotic would take care of.

YAY great news indeed !!!!


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

Wonderful news indeed! I know you are so relieved!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I am SO glad to hear it might be as simple as a fungal or bacterial infection!! Yay for Fozzie... please keep us posted when you get more news from the vet. I hope his little toe gets better soon!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a relief - thank goodness.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Whew! I'm so glad your vet was reassuring. It sounds like she's very thorough, which is just terrific. I hope your little prince is prancing on all his toes and feeling okay. Don't forget to give him probiotics to ease his system while he's on antibiotics. We want the little man feeling grand, from his tummy to his toes!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Phew~ Glad that it's not something major. Hopefully the ointment will take care of it in no time.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm very happy for you and Fozzie that it wasn't something major.

I hear you on the pocketbook thing. It seems like we have been making a lot of vet visits lately too. But, we do what we have to do.

I think a lot of people don't realize how short the nails on a dog should be. I have seen MANY dogs with nails that are too long. I keep Billy's short with a dremmel tool. Even with that, I noticed that he chipped two of his back nails with his roughhousing outside. 

I swear they can find more ways to injure themselves than we can ever come up with!_


----------

